# IE is not responding...



## lassie-cat (May 3, 2017)

Hi,

I wonder if anyone can help me over here please - I have been referred to this forum by chemist, you was working with me on the forum for Trojans/Malware/Spyware etc here 

I have been cleared of malware but I am still having a problem with IE randomly "not responding", closing down and also everytime I hit the Favourites icon or try scrolling down my list of favourites.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Looked at the other thread. The first thing I would do is get rid of McAfee but not with the Control Panel. Get the MCPR tool from McAfee, then allow Windows Defender.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

As stated, use the McAfee Software Removal tool To remove McAfee. this should enable the free Windows Defender that comes with Windows. 
After restarting, then reset IE11 to Default settings
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/17441/windows-internet-explorer-change-reset-settings


----------



## lassie-cat (May 3, 2017)

Thanks for your replies. McAfee has been uninstalled but Windows Defender hasn't been installed. The links you provided for Windows took me onto Ebay


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

It should activate automatically. Type Windows Defender in your Search box and see what comes up.


----------



## lassie-cat (May 3, 2017)

I did the search and a load of files came up such as:
c:\windows\WinSxS\amd64_windows-defender etc etc

How can I have this on the taskbar so I can click on it like McAfee?


----------



## lassie-cat (May 3, 2017)

Its now turned :smile: It took a while for it to kick in for some reason. Got there in the end :smile:


----------

